# Auto VS Manual



## hector200sx (Apr 29, 2004)

i have a 200sx that i want to turbo in the next six months its an auto so i was wondering if it would be worth it to swap out the auto or just put a shift kit in it


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

If you keep your auto trans you will need more than a shift kit. The clutches can not handle the additional power, so a complete rebuild is necessary. Or, you may be able to find a used auto trans rebuilt by Level 10.

It is generally cheaper to swap in a manual trans.

Lew


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if you choose to do the turbo auto, get the shift kit before you put in the turbo. the auto is really sensivitive and even one day of driving under boost w/o that shift kit can really burn some clutches. Also get a tranny cooler as well, the largest one you can find and disconnect the built in tranny cooler from the radiator (meaning the ONLY tranny cooler is the one you bought). this will tide you over for a while but the auto will crap out on you eventually anyway, so you have to get a rebuilt Levle 10 at that time.


----------

